# Fischereiprüfung in Leverkusen.



## Neuer--Angler (13. Mai 2012)

Hi Jungs!

Bevor eine Lange Rede mit kurzem Sinn kommt, hier direkt mein Problem : Ich habe Theorie und die Tafeln gebüffelt und kann diese 1A.
Da ich am Wochenende IMMER arbeite konnte ich keinen Vorbereitungskurs machen und habe etwas Sorge um das Bestehen der Praktischen Prüfung.

1:Wieviel Gramm Wufgewicht hat die Schwingspitzenrute?
2:Welche Knoten MÜSSEN gezeigt werden?
3:Muss bei der Zusammenstellung auf Barsch und Hecht zu dem Stahlvorfach noch ein Wirbel rausgelegt werden, oder reicht es den Karabiner in den Wobbler einzuhängen und das andere Ende - die Hauptschnur in die Öse zu knoten?
4:Worin unterscheiden sich Meereswirbel und Meeresvorfach von den normalen Wirbeln bzw. Vorfächern?
5:Wieviel Kg Tragkraft haben die Sink- und Schwimmschnüre?
6:Bei der Rutenwahl 1+3 werden Posen benutzt... habe im Forum gelesen das die Wahl einer feststehen Pose mit 7,5 Gramm ideal wäre, weil sie auf beide Aufgaben passt - ist das richtig?!?!
7:Bedeutet beringte Rute immer eine teleskopierbare Rute oder sind damit alle Ruten bis auf Ringlose gemeint?


Fragen über Fragen... danke für Antworten.


----------



## Anglero (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Leverkusen.*



Neuer--Angler schrieb:


> Hi Jungs!
> 
> Bevor eine Lange Rede mit kurzem Sinn kommt, hier direkt mein Problem : Ich habe Theorie und die Tafeln gebüffelt und kann diese 1A.
> Da ich am Wochenende IMMER arbeite konnte ich keinen Vorbereitungskurs machen und habe etwas Sorge um das Bestehen der Praktischen Prüfung.
> ...


 
1. egal, gibt nur eine Schwingspitzenrute.
2. Kommt darauf an... hier gar keine. Ansonsten ist der Clinch-Knoten die Allroundlösung.
3. immer längstes Stahlvorfach mit 2 zusätzlichen Wirbeln
4. in der Größe und Konfiguration
5. egal, gibt jeweils nur eine
6. Feste Pose ist gut, A1 kleinster und A3 mittelgroßer Schwimmer, "Gramm" egal.
7. genau, alle mit Ringen

Alles Weitere per PM ;-)

K E E P
I T
S I M P L E !

Gruß,
Lugosi


----------

